# Kodiak Brand Campers



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

My parents are looking for a 22-26 ft travel trailer. They found a 26' Kodiak this weekend. Does anyone know anything about Kodiak trailers?

Thanks!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I looked at them too.The tanks are smaller and I there were some problems with the frames they use on bigger the bigger models (supposedly).They use an I beam instead of boxed.
I would advise them to pick the Outback and paint a bear on the side.
Seriously the tanks were the issue for me.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

When we looked at them, they just seemed/felt cheaper than the Outback.

If you're parents can...have them inspect yours first...then go look at the Kodiak. That should be enough to get them to our side of the field.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Are they looking at the Hybrid style or the ones like the Outback with the rear slide?

I would agree with 3ME thought, those tank sizes are pretty small. The Fresh Water especially.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

Some friends of ours purchased one last year and they love it. I have heard no complaints from them regarding it.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

A Kodiak was our first. We have many fond memories of that Hybrid. It's what got us started. I have had a chance to see the newer ones and thought they were nice.

They don't have some of the flair and the things the Outback and Sydney editions have but they have thier pluses. We did not have any issues with our Hybrid. The 26' your talking about, is that the TT or is that the larger Hybrid?

If it fits what they need then I think its not a bad choice. I have seen alot worse!

Eric


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

We looked at Kodiak trailers as well. Our Outback was several thousand dollars cheaper then the Kodiak and as we all know the Outback doesn't have tent slides unlike the Kodiak.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I looked at the Kodiak/Aerolite brand. I thought they were nice units, but the tank sizes were a bit small. They are acutally light weight though!


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for the input everyone....

They were looking at the 26ft travel trailer with the pegboard/shelving storage area in the tail (26 RGB-SL - http://www.kodiak-rv.com/trailers.php?tab=floorplans).

I've been promoting our Outback for a while, but my father doesn't like the tiny bathroom. Yes, the Kodiak has a larger bathroom... but no real food pantry. And, IIRC, they are a little bit lighter than the Outbacks.

They will not be dry camping any, so tank sizes don't really matter.

My father is retired and on a fixed income, so buying a new truck is out of the question for now. He will be towing with a Ford Sport Trac. I am a little concerned with the wheelbase vs. trailer length combo, but I haven't actually done any calculations. The weights seem to be OK, but there again, I haven't done any calculations yet.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Please, please, please don't let him buy it until you calculate the wheelbase. it won't be any fun for him if he can't tow it.

But, I do wish him the best on his decision.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have they ever slept in a trailer with canvas and not a solid side? It gets a lot colder. I remember my popup days...and running the heater more then I do in our Outback.


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Have they ever slept in a trailer with canvas and not a solid side? It gets a lot colder. I remember my popup days...and running the heater more then I do in our Outback.


The unit they are looking at is a hard-sided travel trailer.

We camped in popups for about 5 years and yes, they are either cold or hot.....

Wic


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Lady Di said:


> Please, please, please don't let him buy it until you calculate the wheelbase. it won't be any fun for him if he can't tow it.
> 
> But, I do wish him the best on his decision.


X2 on that one!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The 2007 Sport Track has a wheelbase of 130.5", previous models were 125.9" - the newer wheelbase is a plus and depending on the engine it might make a half decent tow vehicle. However 26' is a lot of trailer. Based on the rule of thumb here are the general lengths, 24'=128, 25'=132 and 26'=136. If you can take it for a test tow it really may tell you a lot. I had one of the early model TrailBlazers and when hooked up to our 23' Jayco Kiwi there was no way I felt comfortable with that much trailer behind me. If they are on a fixed income and unable to upgrade their tow vehicle I think a test tow with the Sport Trac would be a good idea, it seems far to common that most get into a trailer and then feel they should have had more of a truck for towing, braking and performance up the hills. Good luck in your hunt!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah, I would be 100% sure that the Sport-Trac could tow whatever trailer they end up with. A rule of thumb that I was told about towing was not to buy anything that weighs more then 2/3 the towing capacity loaded with gear.


----------

